# Me & Michelle - by Edx (~BBW, Romance, ~MWG)



## Tad (Jun 20, 2007)

_~BBW (Multiple), Romance, Sex, ~MWG _ - Shy FA re-encounters an old interest anter both have gained experiance and (in her case) more

[*Author's note:* I'm starting to copy over my stories from my own web page to the Dimensions' story boards. This story was originally posted on my web page some years ago, in the 'innocent' section.] 

*Me & Michelle 
by Ed-X*​
* I - Initial Encounter*

I met Michelle just after she started dating Jim, a classmate of mine. We were just starting our final year of law school. She was a sophomore, so I got to feel a sense of moral superiority about how at least I wasnt robbing the cradle. She was cute, with raven black hair framing a round, pale, snub-nosed face with just a hint of freckles and surprisingly blue eyes. She was on the short side, and a little more rounded than fashion would encourage. 

When I say "a little more" I have to vclarify. It was not, to my disappointment, that she was fat, just that she was naturally a little full in the hip, round in the face, and well filled-out in the chest. Put together she had just enough extra flesh on her to tie it together in a curvy little package. 

Since I privately considered Jim to be a little shallow I was not surprised that hed date a doting younger woman. What amazed me was that hed date one who wasnt a model of fashion correctness.

Despite the difference in ages, I found Michelle to be fun, interesting, and kind of captivating. She also had a certain stillness about her that somehow always made her seem slightly apart from the hurly-burly of everyday life. She also packed on a little bit of weight that year, but so did Jim. In fact a few comments were made about how she was domesticating him, when it came out that they set every Saturday night aside for videos and pizza. 

The added weight just piqued my interest, but she was dating a class mate, and she was too young. Although I was somewhat attracted to her, I knew I didnt want to get involved with anyone who wasnt much, and I honestly mean much, larger.

In due course we finished our final exams, spent a few days trying to catch up a years worth of missed sleep, then started our articling assignments. Mine was in a satellite city, while Jim had managed to land one right downtown, not far from the school. Somewhat to my surprise, he kept dating Michelle. Somewhat to my disappointment on the rare occasions that I saw them Michelle wasnt noticeably bigger. I periodically managed to get together with classmates, and speculation began about when Jim & Michelle would get engaged. 

For some reason I wanted to see what shed look like as a bride, so I made a point of staying in email contact with Jim, and somewhere during the year also with Michelle. Actually, I probably exchanged mail more with Michelle than Jim.

Life carried on. I finished my articling, and managed to pass the bar exams with a solid but not spectacular performance. I was not invited back to the firm where Id articled, but then again I knew I wouldnt be, they simply churned through articling students as cheap labor. Instead I found a position working with an elderly lawyer up in cottage country north of the city. He was heading towards retirement and was looking for someone to buy out his practice. It seemed like a good plan to me, as all I was looking for was a nice solid practice that would give me a comfortable life, and enough time to enjoy it.

My class organized a last bash for all of us who had passed the bar. Jim and Michelle were there, and I ended up chatting with Michelle for a while when Jim had wandered off. It turned out that her family lived a couple of hours further on up the road from where Id be, so she was going to be back and forth that way periodically. I gave her an open invitation to visit me when she was, or just when she wanted to get out of town.

I was a little surprised when she gave me a call just a month later. We met for lunch one Friday as she was headed home for her mothers birthday. After that I seemed to see her every month or two, sometimes with Jim, more often without. I couldnt help but to mentally rejoice in the fact that she seemed to be filling out againquite visibly so. Indeed, by Thanksgiving she easily qualified as plump, with a tummy that she couldnt suck in, a double chin, and hips that were starting to have a fairly nice width to them. 

The subject sort of came up once when she changed her order at lunch to have a salad instead of fries. She simply commented that Jim was working such long hours that they were ordering in most nights, so shed been having too much fried food. I commented that it was important to get your vegetables too, and made sure to tell her how great she looked before she left.

Just before Christmas, I heard through the grapevine that Jim and Michelle had broken up. I was a little surprised to receive a call from her not long after that, asking to meet for dinner on the Friday night a few days before Christmas. I agreed, feeling a little awkward, but curious for gossip.

We met at what I considered my towns best restaurant, a mostly Italian place that somewhat trendy but which at least had decent food and good sized servings. Michelle unrepentantly ordered appetizer, soup, main course, and eventually dessert, all to my delight. 

It didnt take us long to get to the subject of their break up, and it seemed to mostly have been a case that Jim was in love with his job, with little time for anything or anyone else. He seemed to have assumed that Michelle would just wait for whatever scraps of time he had, and when shed demanded a bigger share of his attention hed balked, and that had been that. 

After wed had an aperitif at the bar while waiting for our table, and split a bottle of wine, she admitted over dessert My weight probably had something to do with it too. Jim gained too, so he never really said anything about it, but he was getting a lot less attentive physically.

I said something non-committal, then she inquired You like bigger girls though, dont you?

I felt like a deer in the head lights. After an eternal second or two I decided to be totally honest, and admitted that I did.

I thought so, Ive noticed that your eyes tend to go to the bigger women, and unlike most guys you glance at their bellies first, not their boobs.

I blurted out I didnt realize I was so obvious.

Michelle replied Oh, probably not to most people, certainly not to most guys. But Im pretty observant, I notice things like that.

Well, youre right. Im what is sometimes called a fat admirer, or FA. Modern fashion is much too thin for my taste, I like some flesh on a woman.

How much flesh? was her probing reply.

I shrugged, trying to stay nonchalant. It varies. It isnt like that is the only thing I care about.

Ten pounds? Twenty? A hundred?

Uh, yah, up in that sort of range.

Two hundred?

Well, I wouldnt put a limit on it that way. I guess I want the woman to be healthy and happy, that is the biggest thing.

So, as long as she was healthy and happy, she could keep getting fatter and you wouldnt mind?

I held a brief mental debate, and decided to be completely honest. 

Id love it. Besides being an FA, Im what they call a feeder, I love to see a woman eat, and I love to see a woman get fatter. Thats why youve never seen me with a girl friend, I know Id try and encourage anyone I went out with to gain, but I wouldnt do that to anyone who didnt want it, so I may never find that right girl.

Michelle seemed fascinated, but I firmly moved the discussion on to other topics. Ahile later she decided the drinks had worn off enough that she could continue the drive up to her parents place.

After Christmas we exchanged periodic emails, and it was clear that despite the break up with Jim, she wanted to continue to be in touch with me. In mid-February she phoned me one evening, and said she had a pair of tickets to the annual food and wine show that was coming up, and was wondering if Id like to go. 

After all, she said I know with you I can sample food until Im ready to burst and you wont give me that disapproving look. 

Somewhat warily I agreed, and commented that if I was going to sample the wines Id best book a hotel room.

She replied, Oh, I was wondering if you wanted to stay over with me?

There was a difficult pause before I answered I dont think that would be a good idea. You were going out with a sort of friend of mine until recently, I wouldnt want to give any wrong impressions.

She said that was fine, and we arranged the details.

A few weeks later I met her at a coffee shop near where the wine and food show was being held. She was wearing a bulky sweater that hid her body fairly well, but I thought her face looked rounder than ever. A quick hug and double cheek kiss, and we were off to the show. Everything was priced in tickets, kind of like midway rides when I was a kid. I was going to start with twenty dollars worth, but Michelle started off with fifty dollars worth, so I matched that. On top of twenty dollars to get in, I could see how this could be a big money making enterprise!

I soon decided that the money was well spent, however. Besides sampling many wines that were new to me, in one once sampler glasses, we ate from many of the best restaurants in the city. Michelle was an educated consumer, looking over the offerings carefully and commenting on them intelligently. I learned a lot about food that afternoon. 

However more exciting was Michelles apparent ability to just keep eating and eating. The servings were small, intended as samplers only. Still, she went through her $50 of tickets mostly on food, and went back and bought another thirty bucks worth. Id spent much of mine on wine, and was still full. 

When she came back from buying the additional tickets she commented that she was too hot, and she took off her sweater. Underneath she was wearing what Id describe as a halter top, except that it was dressier, being a deep black with subtle sparkles in it. It was also form fitting, and I suddenly had no doubt that her form had grown larger lately. I guess the direction of my gaze was obvious, because she patted her stomach and said Its happy with how its been fed lately.

Following that, I was sure she went around picking the places with the most blatantly rich foods. Pasta in creams sauces, cakes, puddings, scallops, and so on. Forty five minutes later she was out of tickets, and rubbing her belly, commenting Well, I didnt manage to sample everything here, but I think I did a pretty good job. Maybe if I keep practicing Ill do better next year.

Practicing? I inquired.

Sure, by stretching out my stomach regularly, she replied with a wink.

After that we went back to the coffee shop. It was only 6pm, so I asked if shed like to go do anything else.

Sure. She replied. This has been a blast, Ive been there before but never dared really try as many things as I wanted to, so this was a dream come true, but I could go do something else. 

After a short pause, she added So long as it doesnt involve any eating or drinking for a while, or any too much movement. I feel like I can barely waddle, or for that matter breathe.

I laughed, and suggested a movie. There was a romantic comedy that I wanted to see, and she confirmed that she hadnt seen it either. She did offer to go see something that was less of a chic flick, but I admitted I had a weakness for romantic comedies. We picked up a newspaper and found it playing reasonably soon and close by, so I flagged a cab and off we went.

The movie wasnt bad, but Michelle fell asleep part way through. Afterwards she was mortified, but I assured her that after eating so much I could understand the need for a nap.

Then she admitted This may sound crazy, but now Im hungry again!

We wandered around a bit and finally went into a Vietnamese restaurant where we had rice paper rolls and pho soup. Michelle ran out of room part way through the soup, which didnt surprise me but seemed to annoy her.

It was close to 10pm by that point, and I suggested we head for our respective beds.

That definitely disappointed her. Honestly, Jim and I are done, you wouldnt be messing with anything. Have you even talked to him in the last six months?

I admitted No, Ive not talked to him without you around in over a year.

I always had the impression that you found me attractive, even if I was small for you. But Im pretty sure you must like how Ive been filling out, and how much I ate today. Am I wrong?

You are attractive, and also interesting and fun. Of course I love seeing you get fatter, and eating so much, but I guess that is the problem. You only broke up with Jim a few months ago, you are still on the rebound, youve admitted that you worried about your weight. You are probably still on the rebound, and right now eating as you want is fun, and the extra weight isnt a bothering you, and Im around and will approve of it, but, well, Im not so sure that youll still be happy about it a year from now.

Oh come on, give me some credit! Just because you are a few years older doesnt always mean you know better. I know perfectly well what I like and what I dont, and Id like you to accept that!

Look, I know this seems like what you want right now, but I dont want to enable it when it is probably just sort of a fling with food, so

Crap to that. Look, I cant make you sleep with me, actually Im not even sure Id want you to right now, but at the same time you cant stop me from getting fat.

With that she turned and stalked away into the night, and I figured she was out of my life forever.

(continued in next post)


----------



## Tad (Jun 20, 2007)

*II - Interlude: Career and Maturity*
Michelle's departure was a crappy ending to what had been a pretty wonderful day up until then. 

I spent a lot of time thinking about it in the weeks and months that followed. Id admitted that I didnt want to be with anyone who wasnt happy being fat. But when a girl turned up who said that she wanted to get fat, I drove her away. This mentality I recognized didnt make it likely that Id ever match up with someone. 

To avoid brooding further over the situation, I tried to invest in my time and effort in me. I worked on the business, I educated myself about fashion and improved my wardrobe. I bought a weight bench and for the first time in my life built up some upper body strength. I built up a wine cellar, and started to learn that food you prepare yourself can be a gourmet experience.

I suppose at least in part because of all that, I began to notice women expressing interest in me. I even went on a few dates. Id dated some in high school and university, but I discovered it was quite different as an adult. More serious in some ways, but more fun in others. Amongst other things I learned that with a knowledgeable partner, your own place, and plenty of time, sex too can become a gourmet experience.

The lawyer that I was working with was certainly pushing me to settle down. The town we practiced in was growing, but much of the growth came from people moving from the city. As he was quick to point out, many of them already had lawyers that they would keep working with. The heart of his business was long time residents, and the reason that they came to him instead of a couple of the newer law offices that had set up was because he too was a long time resident. I couldnt do anything about my Johnny-come-lately status, but if I married a local girl that would go a long way towards cementing my status as the communities lawyer of choice.

There was a lot of sense to what he said. I wondered if I could abandon my dream of a woman who wanted to be fat? There was a nurse from the local hospital that Id met one night at the bar who was chunky, but seemed totally confident in her sexuality. She was divorced with a young child, but she still seemed young and adventurous at heart. I asked myself if I should get serious with her?

Then I had my first experience with a very fat woman. 

It came about strangely. I decided that I needed to understand fat from a female viewpoint better, so I went to my local library one Monday evening, and looked up everything relevant that I could find. Books from the eighties about dressing fashionably in larger sizes, Fat is a Feminist Issue and so on. 

I was a little embarrassed to be seen with these books, so I dragged my feet getting to the check out desk, arriving dead last as they were closing. It was only as I walked up to the desk that it hit me that the librarian on that night was Angie. She was in her fifties I figured, reportedly a widow, and had to be well over three hundred pounds. I was at the library a fair bit, and while I hadnt been too interested in Angie because of her age, Id admitted to myself that to my eyes she was one of the better looking women in town. Id chatted with her a little bit about one topic and another, and considered her a pleasant aquaintance.

When she saw the books she smiled and commented Ah, I was wondering why you were being shy. So whats behind this research?

There are drawbacks to being friendly with everyone. I had to reply, so commented I dont totally share societys thoughts on fat, and it occurred to me that maybe I should try and understand the female perspective about dealing with it, rather than what you mostly hear about, which is just avoiding it.

She smiled, and said Ah, I thought you were a chubby chaser like my Johnny was.

What? I gurbled.

A chubby chaser. That is what he called it anyway. A man who likes bigger woman. Her smile was so broad that it was pushing her plump cheeks up against the lenses of her glasses.

I couldnt help but smile too. I guess I am that. Id not heard that term before, but it describes me.

Read these books, Ive read them and some of them have good points. But as always, dont believe everything you read. If you want to sit down and talk to a woman whos read all these and more and whos lived with being fat all her life, let me know.

In due course, I did that. I went over to her house for dinner and a pretty amazing conversation. Rather to my surprise, we also ended up sleeping together. I was rather embarrassed because I knew I wasnt interested in dating her, and I tried not to be the sort of guy who would sleep with a woman then never call her again. But she was way ahead of me. She explained in the morning that as a widow she felt entitled to still enjoy herself now and again, and that she certainly wasnt trying to lay any obligation on me, and by the way would I like to come back another night? 

On reflection I knew I would. 

In this and many other ways, she helped me understand women more than any of the books had. I guess I finally realized that women arent a fixed set of rules and they arent all alike and they arent all that much different from guys in many ways. Id always been able to get along well with women casually, understanding well what the social rules were for dealing with them in a variety of settings. I realized, however, that at some level Id always assumed that was surface, that underneath they were very different. I guess you could say she helped me realize that women are people, and that isnt exactly it, but I dont know how else to put it.

We ended up sleeping together a few times, and her body was amazingly soft and heavy and turned me on more than Id imagined would be possible. Still, we didnt have all that much in common, and after a month of scattered nights we agreed that it was best to not continue. It was enough to make me start thinking again that I shouldnt settle down with someone who wasnt rather fat.

I began to wonder if I shouldnt be crawling to Michele with an apology for being an utter ass. Then I received a Christmas card from Michelle and James and instead I wrote a card wishing her a merry Christmas, and great happiness with her new life. 

Id been right, I thought, shed given up on getting fat, and had moved on to another guy, but I didnt write that part.

That bent my thoughts back towards being practical, but somehow I just couldnt bring myself to date anyone. The wine and food show rolled around again, and I went on Friday night, hoping to see some full figured woman working her way through the booths, but with no luck.

On the first day of spring, I made a resolution. Id give myself one year to meet a truly fat woman that I thought I could settle down with, and if not Id work on suppressing that part of my desires.


----------



## Tad (Jun 20, 2007)

*III - Together Again *

It wasnt long before I was thinking I was in for a long and celibate year. Indeed it was a long and lonely spring and the summer started off the same way. Then I received an email from Michelle. It read I completed my masters in library science, and am currently working on a summer contract here at the university. I dont intend to extend it, and am applying for jobs. One opening is in your town. Would you have any problems with that?

I wasnt quite sure how to respond, but finally wrote back I dont see why I should have any problems with that. Ive always liked you, and I dont expect that would change. 

"Whether you want to be seeing me around I dont know. I admit I was a bit of jerk when last we metI think my decision was probably right, but I also needed to have better respected your opinion. Anyway, Im a regular patron of the local library, and am friendly with the library staff, so you have to be willing to talk with me. 

"Also, what will James think of you taking a job in a town where you know one person, and that is a guy who you maybe once almost had a thing with?"

She wrote back saying No problems from my side, Id like to see you again. Sorry for stomping off in a huffI know you cant help being pompous sometimes. Dont worry about James, he is historyvery pleasant history, but we really only had about one thing in common, and that wasnt enough. I took this contract to stay near him, then dumped him not long after it started anyway. Brilliant eh? If I get an interview, can we meet for lunch or supper or something?

I wandered over to the library after work that day, and said to Angie So I hear you are looking at hiring a new librarian? 

Now how did you know that? Have you been looking through the want ads? But you are right, Peggy is moving to the west coast to be closer to her kids and grandkids.

I had an email from a, a girl that I knew who was looking at applying here.

An old girlfriend? she teased.

No, well, that is she was the girlfriend of a classmate, and we became friends, and after they broke up we stayed friends, then we didnt do anything, but it came close, and that kind of drove us apart, but I think we might be over it.

She gave me a look that suggested I hadnt fooled her but she wouldnt call me on it. So, do you want me to hire her or not?

Im not trying to tell you who to hire! I was just curious how many applications you are getting and whether shes apt to get an interview.

Her odds are good if she really does apply here. We dont pay as well as in the city, and there really isnt much opportunity for upward movement or mobility, so I dont suppose well have too many wanting to come this way. Actually I was more worried that wed have to get a library technician instead of a full librarian, but I want someone fully trained backing me up. So what is this young ladys name?

I told her and left, pleased that there didnt seem to be any trace of jealousy.

A week later Michelle phoned me at work. How about supper next Friday? I got the interview! 

She sounded gleeful.

Sounds great. I replied, surprised at how pleased I was. Im really looking forward to seeing you, but I have to warn you, the librarian warned me that they dont pay as well as in the city, or have the same opportunities.

You checked it out for me? Thats sweet! But I knew that already. Remember, I grew up in a town not much different, I remember what it is like. You take jobs in those places for the long haul, because that is where you want to be, and what you want to do.

Yah, I guess that is about what Im doing. I like it here, close enough to the city to go in and take advantage of it, but small enough that I already know half the town.

That is what I was figuring. Im not sure Id want to be as far out as where my parents are, but where you are would be about perfect. But back to you talking to the librarian, I hope you said only good things about me.

For sure! I laughed. Seriously though, she didnt ask me too much, but she seemed to feel that if I like you, that is a good recommendation, so hopefully that is a good start.

There was a slight pause, then Michelle asked So what is the head librarian like?

Angie? Hmmm, almost a stereotypical pleasant small town librarian. In her fifties I think, and I think shes worked there most of her life. Shes widowed, if that matters. Pretty friendly and low key, but firm in a gentle way. She doesnt have that grouchy, you naughty children attitude that some librarians have. But she seems to know where everything is and to be pretty on the ball. Shes probably a lot sharper than she lets on most of the time.

So not a shriveled prune type.

I pictured Angies exuberant roundness and laughed. Nothing shriveled about her. Shes, uh, well, shes got the sort of figure that I can appreciate. 

I felt myself blushing, and was glad Michelle couldnt see me through the phone.

Angie laughed in turn. Now I understand why you know her so well!

Hey, I know all of the staff at the library!

But I bet shes your favorite.

Yes. I admitted meekly.

Following that, we made arrangements to meet at the same restaurant where shed told me about her break up with Jim, a year and a half previously.

Friday afternoon ticked away very slowly. Id dealt with my last client of the afternoon and was just organizing myself to leave when the phone rang. Neither my senior partner nor his wife, who was our receptionist, worked Fridays, so I answered the call. I was surprised to hear that it was Angie.

Ill be to the point she said after our hellos. Why didnt you two ever get together? She seems great, but if there is something that held you back it might be something that Id regret having to live with too.

Uh, really it wasnt her, it was me. I replied slowly. I was reluctant to get involved with someone my classmate had recently broken up with, and well, I had the whole chubby chaser issue. I really like her, and she was willing, but I didnt think it was a good idea. Do you see?

Well, not really, but your telling me that you have no reservations about her?

None.

Great. If you change your mind on that, tell me soon or it might be too late.

I took that to mean that Angie liked her. After Id so eagerly demonstrated how much I loved fat I was a little surprised that Angie didnt see my issue with Michelle being too thin, but I realized Angie may not have realized how exclusive my preference was.

When I arrived at the restaurant and announced my reservation, the waiter told me that my guest was already seated. He took me the length of the restaurant and around the corner into my preferred quiet corner and there she was.

At least, there someone was, but it was hard to believe that it was Michelle. The woman sitting there was huge. Well, not as big as Angie or as big as some of my dreams, but all the same very fat. It only took me a fraction of a second to be sure that it was Michelle, but I knew she would have registered that pause. And after that Im sure I still looked a little stunned. Her face was wreathed in fat. It made her look older in some ways, not in a bad way I thought, then realized that I was just more used to seeing more mature women who were that fat.

As I approached the table she stood up, and we did the hug-kiss-kiss thing. She was a delicious armful. Her cheek was a soft as silk against mine, and her belly pushed softly against my groin.

We sat down, and she was grinning like the cat that ate the cream. Which, I remember thinking, she probably had.

See. She said gleefully as soon as the waiter had left. I told you eating and getting fat didnt have anything to do with you.

But James. I sputtered.

Oh, he was my feeder for about nine months. After our little tiff I went looking online and found a whole world of guys who like fat women, and it wasnt too hard to find a local one who was eager to help me fatten up. But aside from food and fat we really didnt have that much in common, so eventually I dumped him. That was really hard at first, but Ive learned that I can enjoy food without any encouragement too. She paused then added I did manage to visit every booth at the wine and food show this yearon my own!

So how much I started to ask, then stopped, embarrassed at my crassness.

Michelle giggled a bit, then said Since when? Since breaking up with Jim about seventy pounds, since we last met about sixty. Over a hundred since we first met.

She was so matter of fact about it. 

You look great I babbled. She did, too. She was wearing a cream colored, short-sleeved, knit top with a fairly high crew-neck, in a fabric so rich in tone that I suspected it was raw silk, over a very smart navy skirt. The outfit did nothing to hide her size, but it did package it nicely. Shed also done something with her hair that I couldnt quite place, but which seemed to frame her eyes better.

Her face really lit up then. You really think so? I was hoping you would, but I wasnt sure. She hoisted her belly up off of her lap and then let it drop. Ive gotten so fat, and I get so excited by my belly that it is hard to remember how repulsed some people are by it.

I slowly reached an arm across under the table, and rested my finger tips on the area of discussion. 

Nope, I didnt feel any repulsion at all. I quipped. I was amazed at how happy and relaxed I was.

Michelle actually blushed just a touch, then gave a kind of shrug, bringing her shoulder forwards and up in a way that formed a distracting roll of fat all the way around her neck I didnt think there would be, but you were kind of strange on the subject the last time that we saw each other, or for that matter when we talked about it before.

My fault. I knew what I wanted so strongly, but I was so worried, too worried I guess, that Id push my wants onto somebody who didnt want the same. I think I was a little too full of myself, not giving other people enough credit for being able to make up their own minds.

Oh my word, I cant believe you are saying that. Her smile got broader. I was expecting to spend a few months trying to pound that through your head, seeing if it had any chance of getting through.

You might still have to whack me over the head on the subject occasionally. I admitted, then added But assuming you dont have to do so too often, what will you do with all that spare time?

Eat. Michelle announced, and with that picked up the menu. Glancing through, she added with a wink Youre buying, right?

I felt like my grin was going to meet at the back of my head. Sure.

Michelle didnt hurt my pocket book too badly, but she did have soup, salad, half a shared plate of fried mushroom caps, lasagna, some garlic bread, and a banana split. We talked the whole time, barriers between falling away steadily, but she was able to just keep eating, packing away the food effortlessly.

While waiting for her banana split and my coffee, out of the blue, Michelle asked Did Angie and you sleep together?

There is a reason I didnt go into trial law. I dont have a poker face, and I could tell from Michelles look that my expression had given me away. 

Its OK, nothing wrong with that, but I need to know if Im coming here whether Im landing in the middle of something.

No, really, you arent. I explained what had happened, and finished Its a little bit weird. I really do think shes attractive, despite the age difference, but there is just no sizzle or romance. It was nice, we both enjoyed ourselves, but..it isnt something Id want to go back to, and I dont think she does either.

Michelle had listened quietly and attentively to the whole story, and I could tell she was about to ask a question, but her dessert came. She ate a few bites, then asked Do you think she is too fat?

No! I rebutted, almost offended at the thought.

I was just wondering, she said, twisting her spoon in her fingers, since I could end up that fat. 

She looked up at me coyly, and no doubt picked up on my stunned look. Im not saying it is a job requirement or anything, but she did bring a tray of brownies to the interview.

I sat in stunned silence long enough for her to get half way through her banana split, then finally asked carefully You are totally serious arent you? And you are totally OK with that too, right.

Absolutely. With you or without you, but it would probably be more fun with you.

So, I finally asked, my voice a little husky, Do you have anywhere to stay tonight?

I was hoping youd ask that.


----------



## Browniestuff (Jun 20, 2007)

i'm really hoping for more because this just whetted my appetite for this story, i really enjoyed it!

Max


----------



## Brit_FA (Jun 20, 2007)

Great stuff; by which I mean that the central character's attempt to balance his own preferences against the true wants of others, and the realisation that fat alone won't lead to a relationship that means anything, were exactly my own preoccupations. If you're still with me after that excessively long sentence, as someone who's married to someone who hates her body, I was ready for this story.


Thanks


----------



## Bluestreak (Sep 23, 2011)

I know it can be hard to go back , but I would really LOVE to see more of this story and situation! Thanks!


----------



## Tad (Sep 28, 2011)

No intention of going back on this one. I prefer to assume that they live happily, and chubbily, ever after, with no conflicts or stresses dramatic enough to drive a story  I'm sure that similar themes and character traits show up in some of my other stories, however.


----------

